
What's inside net/http: Late binding in the Go standard library - jgrahamc
https://blog.cloudflare.com/whats-inside-net-http-socket-late-binding-in-the-go-standard-library/
======
twic
So if there are idle connections in the pool, and a client asks for a
connection, the library still tries to open a new connection?

And when it gets the pooled connection a few cycles later, it marks the new
connection that is still being opened to be 'given away', which presumably
means added to the pool?

Am I missing something?

------
ashearer
Reading the standard library is a huge help in learning to write Go well. It's
a high-quality compendium of best practices.

